
BrachioGraph – the cheapest, simplest possible pen-plotter - Hooke
https://github.com/evildmp/BrachioGraph
======
Multicomp
Previous discussion ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21281525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21281525)

------
StavrosK
This is great, does anyone know if there's a 3D-printable design for the
parts?

